# Error 53: Computer name specified in the network path can't be located



## Logix (Apr 5, 2001)

I am running a workstation with Win98SE. While loging into a domain - and NT logon script runs, I get the error msg "Error 53: The computer name specified in the network path cannot be located. Make sure you are specifying the computer name correctry, or try again later when the remote computer is available." in the command screen.

Does anyone have a fix?


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Here's a couple Microsoft articles that list your error:
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q227/1/20.ASP
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q220/5/86.ASP

[Edited by angel on 07-24-2001 at 11:24 PM]


----------



## Logix (Apr 5, 2001)

Thanks for the help. Unfortunately, I had already gone to Microsoft before I posted here. I read both those articles prior and they weren't precisely what I was looking for and therfore didn't work. But thanks anyway.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try this one:

http://service.real.com/help/errors/error53.html
or
http://www.mvps.org/access/bugs/bugs0019.htm

[Edited by AcaCandy on 07-25-2001 at 03:48 PM]


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

And here's another that has some more information, I think.
(although for windows 2000, I would think most/all of the information applies)


----------

